# Camoflauge preference



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I mentioned this in another thread, and thought it might be worth a discussion of it's own:

I've been seriously considering s_h_i_t-canning my fancy camo and going back to the army green woodland camo. I feel like a "blob" in my "realtree" camo. Desert shadow doesn't help either. I have no confidence that I blend in while wearing my King's camo.

I feel like camo manufacturers have figured out that hunters like gimicks (kind of like fly fishing gear manufacturers are more concerned about "hooking" fishermen than they are fish), and the more "fancy" patterns they come up with the more we'll buy. The problem, at least from what I see, is that the camo doesn't necessarily work to blend me in with my surroundings. it just turns me into this blob. I don't think deer are comfortable with blobs moving through the trees...

I once read something that said "camoflauge should look like nothing, not something". Isn't that exactly what you want while in the field hunting? I want to look "like nothing". I don't want to look like a tree, or a bush. I want concealment. I want to look like nothing.

I did recently purchase an Under Armour digital camo sweatshirt -- and so far, I really like how it blends in. The pattern looks like "nothing". I also always think back to our countries armed forces (and every other countries too): they NEVER wear seclusion 3d or mossy oak. They wear traditional patterns that help them remain inconspicuous. 

I'm thinking I'm going to ditch King's Outdoor World camo, and go down to the army surplus store in search of some BDU's.

Thoughts?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree with you on this. i have plenty of the higher end camo, but spending 100 bucks on a pair of pants or a shirt... i dont want to wear it. the last couple years ive just been using the cheap natural gear stuff. Pants are like 25 bucks, and a shirt is like 9 bucks. I also have a few pairs of green camo BDU's, they work awesome. i dont care much for the color, but the durability and comfort of them cant be beat, even by the higher end expensive stuff. I think wind, scent & that kind of stuff works much better in a hunting situation then camo. I have had elk come into a call within 5-7 yards, and ive got on a green t shirt and levi's. If you dont move, then I dont think they will see you regardless of what your wearing.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree to an extent. I love my woodland camo, but still prefer my Max-1 in most situations. The king desert is also one of my favorites when I'm yote hunting. I guess it depends on where and what I'm hunting. 
I'm also impressed with the Predator camo patterns.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Another thing is with deer and elk their worst sense is their sight so I try to make more of an effort to help fool the more important ones, like smell and hearing. But coyotes have great senses all the way around so thats why I have the other camos.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Like I said on the other post, I wear some of the Underarmor shirts and then just BDU pants, either green digital or the blotch Woodland camo. I agree with Stevo that the BDU's are hard to beat for durability and comfort once you get them worn in a bit... I've worn some of the thinner high end camo stuff and while some of it looks cool, I'm not at all convinced it did a better job of helping me get close than my old camo has over the last four years I've big game hunted. Hasn't Tex posted pics of him in just plaid wool pants and shirts? I'd imagine that if guys are killing critters in stuff that really isn't "camo" then its not really about how many trees or bushes you can cram onto a square of fabric that is hiding you.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Predator, ASAT, or military desert camo for the economy hunter.
Sitka Optifade for the high roller.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Predator, ASAT, or military desert camo for the economy hunter.
> Sitka Optifade for the high roller.


I concur. I also like the RealTree Max1 camo, but the best, or at least most effective camo breaks up your outline. That puts the patterns mentioned by stablebuck at the front.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Max-1


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever used any of the Sitka camo?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I said this on another thread too. Cammo is WAY over rated.

I still prefer "Still" cammo to anything going. But if I get busted and the critters are looking my way nothing beats Woolrich Plaid cammo. I had this buck at 8 yards looking right up at me in a tree and he didn't have a clue. Now he's dead. 8) 









If you must buy a commercial cammo pattern to feel good I'd stick with a simple pattern that breaks up your outline like Predator or ASAT. Predator being my favorite.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I can see your teeth and your right hand...FAIL!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

M2D camo and Predator camo.......................


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> M2D camo and Predator camo.......................


I for got about my M2D CAMO


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I can see your teeth and your right hand...FAIL!


:mrgreen:

The five point bull I shot at 6 yards ten minutes before that picture was taken didn't see me. 8)


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Preadtor Spring Green. had for 12 years, had the old crotch blow out this year. thank god the wife took the sewing kit. Anybody got an extra pair they want to sell? XL or 2X? Got to have the crotch in em! LOL!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think I saw a pair of xxl spring green pants at Wilde Arrow yesterday that were on sale...hahaha...you can definitely tell it's the middle of the season over there...like half the racks are empty!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

here's mine from this year, go UTES!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I knew deer were Ute fans!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a stack of USMC woodland and desert digital utilities. I love 'em, and I only had to give them 8 yrs, 40% of my hearing, and my sanity


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

here's mine from this year, go UTES


Freakin firemen anyway


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I have a stack of USMC woodland and desert digital utilities. I love 'em, and I only had to give them 8 yrs, 40% of my hearing, and my sanity


Well, thanks for the sacrifice and your service. Glad you're around to use them for something a little more tame like bowhunting deer and elk. 8)


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> here's mine from this year, go UTES
> 
> Freakin firemen anyway


 :mrgreen:


----------

